
Using technology to address gender bias in film - wamatt
https://www.google.com/intl/en/about/main/gender-equality-films/
======
Boothroid
I'm sick of the PC brigade appointing themselves as the culture police, and
the idea that just because you are a man you have an easy ride in film is
utter crap. Some of my favourite male directors were outsiders and had to
fight to get their films made at the start, only experiencing success through
dogged persistence. And Geena Davis didn't exactly advance the cause with
Cutthroat Island: 'one of the most expensive box office flops of all time.'.

So much film and TV these days stinks of being made with an agenda. No worries
though: I'll simply stop watching, and choose to consume culture that doesn't
put political correctness above all other considerations.

------
bradknowles
Does the link work for anyone else?

I tried it, but it doesn't work for me on my iPad.

